# Balance issues



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone else experience severe imbalance? I often don't leave the house because I feel dizzy and faint and can't look at som without feeling off. 

I have been to an ENT, neurologist, ophthalmologist and nobody knows why I'm experiencing this. It's very disabling and I just want to cry because I can't continue living life like this. I can't go out if I feel like collapsing!

I'm out of ideas on what to do next.


----------



## Grumbletum (Jan 5, 2014)

ngng
Has this been going on for a while or could it be related to your sinus issues? I had a flu about three years ago and had such sore throat that even my ears ached. I suddenly became dizzy too and the doctor I saw diagnosed labyrinthitis. It was horrible. I just felt so spaced out all the time - a bit like being on Pred, actually - and every time I moved my head, I'd get a wave of dizziness and nausea. Also had to sleep virtually sitting up as I felt like I was on a ferry while lying down.
There used to be a good forum called 'Dizzy Time' but it looks like it's been taken down. I did find this site though that looks helpful:
http://www.labyrinthitis.org.uk/cope.htm
The doc said all he could give me was seasickness pills and that I'd have to wait for it to pass. It took 4 months but it did eventually go completely. I think the best advice I had was to keep moving, even if it was a bit unnerving. Starting at home with not staying in a sitting or lying position for long periods of time, but trying to stay as active as possible.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you Grumble, it's been a few years but has become progressively worse to the point where it's becoming a disability. It's very frustrating! I will check out your link and might consider trying some over the counter sea sickness pills just to see if they help.


----------



## rrhood1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I go through periods of vertigo off & on. My dr prescribed Serc. Don't know if it works as it seems to clear up spontaneously on its own. One dr suggested it could be shingles in the ears as he was certain that he could see the chicken pox lesions. I don't know that there is anything you can do about it.  We have a vertigo clinic here but I've never been because of the long wait times and I always seem to be okay by the time an opening occurs.  There's also a theory that the crystals in your inner ear become unbalanced and there is a physio that treats that. Again never got in as there are never any openings.

I do know that it's really hard to function when you're dizzy. Wish I had a magic wand for you to take it away.


----------



## Kero (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope you figure out the issue soon and feel better, lots of ((((hugs))))


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 5, 2014)

My opthamologist suggested I look into Antivert, it's for vertigo but he said it may help with my symptoms. I was arguing that it's my prescription but he said it was fine. I am just desperate and don't want doctors dismissing me! I wanna shake these docs head 40 times and let them tell me than that this horrible dizziness is just "whatever". Sigh.


----------



## upsetmom (Jan 5, 2014)

Have you had an MRI of the brain done?

My husband suffers from dizziness all the time but hes has a few operations so they put it down to the damage done from the operations. 

I hope they figure this out soon.:ghug:


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, had MRI of the brain, ENT also tested for vertigo with putting pressure into the ear to induce vertigo.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Jan 6, 2014)

NGNG, has anyone mentioned the possibility of Meniere's disease to you?  There was a girl who used to be a regular in the Undiagnosed Club, her main symptoms were nausea, vomiting, and dizziness.  It turned out that she has Meniere's, which (to my understanding at least), causes chronic vertigo & dizziness.  I don't know much else about it, and the girl who has it hasn't been on the forum in ages (she apparently left the forum once she got diagnosed).  But I'm sure you could google and see if it sounds anything like what you've got going on.  I just did a quick google search and found a link from Mayo Clinic that should give you some basic info:
http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/menieres-disease/basics/definition/CON-20028251


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Cat but the ENT put me through so many tests I would think they would see it. I also don't really have spinning just more like I'm on a boat shaking.


----------



## Essieluv (Jan 7, 2014)

Do you think an electrolyte imbalance could be causing this? There are many different types with separate symptoms, but general symptoms of most imbalances are dizziness, fatigue, lethargy, headaches, and irregular heartbeat. Blood tests and urine samples can rule these out fairly quickly, so it might be worth getting checked?


----------



## Aidy (Jan 8, 2014)

Did the ENT rule out Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo? I had this during and after a bad flare, maybe from being in bed in the same position for ages. I suffered for months with it before I saw the ENT doc. He gave me exercises to do similar to the epley maneuver which worked a treat:smile:.


----------

